# Making tenons without a router table



## Bogydave (Nov 14, 2008)

Cut the tenons on table saw (3/8" with 1/4" shoulders)
Use 3/16 roundover bit toget the tips to 3/8" dia.
Didn't have a template bit less than 1" cutting length, so I had an old1/4" straight O-Flute round nose bit that I ground to 3/4" long angle point, (almost threw it away the other day Whew!) to rout the bottoms of the tenons to the 3/8" dia. 
It worked, but slow, they fit snugly
Getting closer to having a router table. Learning allot along the way.
I'm sure some of these jobs would go a little (allot) faster with a router table. SOOOOOOON!

































BJ, Did not get the "attached thumbnails" box ?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dave

It maybe the file size, the real key is to compress the jpg file down to 70 to 80% 

was
2,46 KB
2,32 KB

now,,Thumbnail size
9.7 KB
10.3 KB

here's a link to a free program that will resize them on the fly...
http://www.irfanview.com/

Just a small tip if you make and use floating type tetons you don't need to round over the ones make on the table saw and they are just as strong  just a quicker way to get the job done , plus I never seen one cut on the table saw that's true on 4 sides,,,aways have that nasty saw kerf at the bottom..just where you don't want it to be.

JUst put in the slots, then drop in the teton, make the slot about 1/16" longer than it needs to be so you have just a little bit of adjustment 
To make the floating tetons,, pickup some 1/4",3/8",1/2" HARDWOOD ( Oak ) or plane some stock down,then rip it to 1 1/2" wide the norm,,then run it by a 1/4" r.round over bit on all 4 sides/edges,then cut them in to 1 1/2" long so you have them ready to go when you need them, I keep a rack of them that are about 30" long just in case I need some short or long ones..


======


----------



## Bogydave (Nov 14, 2008)

bj;
Router & computer Guru, eh? (Alaska is close to Canada)
I like the teton (loose, floating tenon) idea. It is simpler but I barely got mortises in the edge of the board. Getting it in the end of the board probably needs a new jig & then the learning curve. When I get more comfortable & experienced, I'll use this method.
Seen bull nose bits that would cut the tetons in one pass. 1/4, 3/8 1/2 etc. Exact size on the roundover edge.
Plan is to get the router table done, this alone is teaching me to use a router better.
Will try to get the stand glued up today & maybe get the top on (plan to have hinge top). Probably have ?s when time to rout in the plate, (Some posts I read, folks had problems.)
Picture thing, compress the jpg? I'll accidently push a button one day & it'll work right. Will try the program, thanks. (work on a Mac?)


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bogydave

bull nose bits bits take away the edge of the stock and a round over bits don't the norm 

=========


Bogydave said:


> bj;
> Router & computer Guru, eh? (Alaska is close to Canada)
> I like the teton (loose, floating tenon) idea. It is simpler but I barely got mortises in the edge of the board. Getting it in the end of the board probably needs a new jig & then the learning curve. When I get more comfortable & experienced, I'll use this method.
> Seen bull nose bits that would cut the tetons in one pass. 1/4, 3/8 1/2 etc. Exact size on the roundover edge.
> ...


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi,

To add to what Bj said, a round over bit works best to get the rounded edge for the loose tenon joint. However, it's not truly needed to round over their edge. You can square the mortise with a simple chisel. Just remember to make the tenon an 1/8" shorter than the mortise.


----------



## Bogydave (Nov 14, 2008)

Both Ken, Bj
Good info to know, now if i can just remember when I need it.

Thanks, Dave


----------



## alittlebit (Aug 19, 2008)

cant believe I found a good pic resize program among all the router info thanks for this


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Not a problem with novel fixturing. These tenons were not cut on the router table.
Done safely, fast and with very square shoulders. I would not cut them on a router table.
Investigate other methods; way too easy to spoil the plane of the shoulder if the work is registered 4 times.


----------



## waynoe (Sep 29, 2004)

Dave
I don't see how you could round of the tenon with a router without destroying the shoulder. All I do is take off the corner with a chisel then round it off with a rasp. It dosen't have to be pretty the joint is hidden.
Wayne


----------

